# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin usemanual của driver ac servo hbs2206

## cuong

Xin bác nào đã đấu HBS 2206 rồi thì chỉ giúp em cách đấu nối và setting driver này. Hiện nó đang báo lỗi er 020. HOặc ai có usemanual thì cho em xin. Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## sieunhim

Leadshine Cụ lên google search phát ra luôn mà.

----------

cuong

----------

